# Core i7-3960X (ES) im Benchmarktest bei coolaler.com



## Skysnake (22. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die chinesische Internetseite coolaler.com hat in ihrem Forum einen recht interessanten Test eines Engineering-Samples (ES).

Das ES wurde hier bei durch HyperPi, Cinebench 11.5 bei unterschiedlichen Taktraten geschickt. Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

HyperPI:
4125,2 MHz @125 MHz BCLK; 33er Multi; 1,188V; 1000 MHz RAM: 8,205s nach Loop 10, bei 1M und 12 Prozessen
4125,0 MHz @125 MHz BCLK; 33er Multi; 1,200V; 1000 MHz RAM: 2m 0,776s nach Loop 3 bei 32M und 12 Prozessen; 10 min 23,128s nach Loop 16 und 12 Prozessen
4125,5 MHz @125 MHz BCLK; 33er Multi; 1,248V; 1000 MHz RAM: CPU ist mit dem Benchmark fertig

Cinebench R11.5:
4125,1 MHz @125 MHz BCLK; 33er Multi; 1,248V; 1000 MHz RAM: 11,94 Punkte (8/16 Intel CPU @2,7 GHz mit 11,95 Punkten)
4331,4 MHz @131 MHz BCLK; 33er Multi; 1,248V; 875,1 MHz RAM: 12,58 Punkte

OC:
4500,1 MHz @100 MHz BCLK; 45er Multi; 1,332V; 1066,7 MHz (1:16) RAM
4800,0 MHz @100 MHz BCLK; 48er Multi; 1,332V; 1066,7 MHz (1:16) RAM
5000,4 MHz @100 MHz BCLK; 50er Multi; 1,440V; 1066,7 MHz (1:16) RAM

SuperPi:
4800,1 MHz @100 MHz BCLK; 48er Multi; 1,356V; 1066,8 MHz RAM: 1M nach 7,956s fertig
5000,2 MHz @100 MHz BCLK; 50er Multi; 1,548V; 1066,8 MHz RAM: 1M nach 7,582s fertig

CPU Mark:
4800,1 MHz @100 MHz BCLK; 48er Multi; 1,356V; 1066,8 MHz RAM: 727 Punkte
4999,9 MHz @100 MHz BCLK; 50er Multi; 1,464V; 1066,8 MHz RAM: 763 Punkte

Nach Aussagen von Coolaler, soll die Backblade sehr heiß werden bei 5GHz. So heiß, das man sich die Finger daran verbrennen kann (siehe post Seite 4: coolaler: Versehentlich berührt die Bodenplatte, die wirklich heiß http://www.coolaler.com/forum/images/smilies/FACE1.gif)

Coolaler schreibt weiterhin, dass der 8C/16T Prozessor, also wohl die Serverversionen, ebenfalls einen freigeschalteten Multiplikator hätten, dieser allerdings sehr klein sei vom absoluten Wert her. (siehe Post Seite 4)

Was ich leider nicht 100% bestätigen oder widerlegen kann ist, dass ab 4,8GHz+ wohl mit Eis (LN2/Trockeneis???) gearbeitet wurde. 

Seite 5 Aussage von Collaler: 
Ich habe Probleme mit Gas, wenn 4,8 + 
  vielleicht ist es kühler (einfach auf den Sockel gestellt, keine gesperrten) 
  vielleicht BIOS Problem, ich werde herausfinden,

So hier noch die Bilder vom 3DMark, der Einfachheit halber einfach direkt als Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Google Übersetzer
Orginaltext: CPU

PS: die restlichen Bilder folgen in den nächsten Minuten.


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2011)

Platzhalter für Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. September 2011)

Hat mal jemand Vergleichswerte zur Hand?


----------



## Superwip (22. September 2011)

> Coolaler schreibt weiterhin, dass der 8C/16T Prozessor, also wohl die Serverversionen, ebenfalls einen freigeschalteten Multiplikator hätten, dieser allerdings sehr klein sei vom absoluten Wert her. (siehe Post Seite 4)


 
Wenn es ein ES ist ist ein offener Multi nicht weiter verwunderlich

An offene Multis bei den Xeons glaube ich erst, wenn sie draußen sind; das würde die EE aber auch wirklich zum reinen Bauernfänger dekradieren


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2011)

Ja, dabei ist aber nicht klar, ob es ein ES sein soll, oder ob er sich dabei auf Retail bezieht. 

Bei ner ES würde es ja nicht wirklich Sinn machen, das man dort den Multi beschränkt auf eine "sehr kleine Zahl".

Wie ihr die Sachen deuten wollt, überlasse ich euch. Das google Translator gequatsche ist nicht wirklich immer schlüssig. Siehe auch dem Problem bzgl. der Kühlung bei 4,8GHz+. 

Wenn man da aber schon LN2/Dice brauch, dann ist das schon krass. Dann wird wohl ohne Wakü nicht mal die 4GHz-Grenze zu erreichen sein.  Also jetzt rein meine Vermutung.

Klar es handelt sich um ein ES, und die finalen CPUs könnten noch etwas sparsamer sein, aber bei Intel, so kurz vor Release kann ich nicht so recht dran glauben. Die ES dort sind ja schon immer ziemlich final, wenn Sie raus gehen. Den "Schrott" halten Sie unter Verschluss.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was da geht, aber ich glaub jetzt ist klar, warum es "nur" einen Hexa-Core SB-E für den Desktop gibt. Der Octa hätte sicherlich alle Leistungsgrenzen gesprengt.

Damit dürfte es dann aber wohl auch relativ düster aussehen, was die Pläne anbelangt, sich einen Octa-Core Xeon zu holen, und auf einem Desktop-Board dann zu oc´en. Das wird wohl nicht, oder nur unter extremen Aufwand möglich sein.

Zudem, wenn ich das auf Seite 5/6 richtig verstanden habe, ist die Spannungsversorgung trotz 16 Phasen wie es scheint ziemlich am arbeiten (wird heiß) bei 5 GHz. 33% mehr Kerne und dafür "nur" 3-3,5 GHz Maximaltakt dürften da wohl ähnliche Ansprüche an die Spannungsversorgung stellen.

Wie ich schon befürchtet habe, scheint SB-E nicht gerade anspruchslos zu sein, was die Spannungsversorgung anbelangt, und da wohl beim OC/Octa eventuell Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. September 2011)

Auf Englisch macht das viel mehr Sinn: 


> i got problem with throttle when 4.8 +
> maybe is cooler (just put on the socket, no locked)
> maybe BIOS problem, I will find out





> i fix the throttle problem
> i will test 4.8GHz R11.5 later
> i am compare with 990X now


D.h. die CPU überhitzt ganz einfach , kein Wort von Gas 



> However, less power consumption than the 1366 pin is a fact


klingt interessant ^^



> Really is too strong! ~ LN2 on like this do not know how many ...... AMD can to put the whole by the sea ~


Scheint kein LN2 verwendet worden zu sein.


----------



## Charlie Harper (22. September 2011)

Hättest du nicht noch schreiben können, wie hoch der Multi ist? Ich meine, is jetzt etwas aufwändig da in dem chinesischen Geschreibsel danach zu suchen.. Schreib den doch bitte hin

Aber auch wenn der Multi nur bis 50 geht, vielleicht lässt sich über den FSB noch was machen. Aber mehr als 5 GHz sind wohl onehin schon genug..
8C/16T, das Teil geht ja so schon richtig ab. Haben will!!!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Hättest du nicht noch schreiben können, wie hoch der Multi ist? Ich meine, is jetzt etwas aufwändig da in dem chinesischen Geschreibsel danach zu suchen.. Schreib den doch bitte hin
> 
> Aber auch wenn der Multi nur bis 50 geht, vielleicht lässt sich über den FSB noch was machen. Aber mehr als 5 GHz sind wohl onehin schon genug..
> 8C/16T, das Teil geht ja so schon richtig ab. Haben will!!!


Ich glaube was von 167 mhz FSB gelesen zu haben , scheint also mehr drinnen zu sein


----------



## Rollora (22. September 2011)

Es gibt schon seit ca. einer Woche auf Toms Hardware eine Preview, die zum Vergleich vielleicht besser geeignet ist, weil mit dem 990X verglichen wird:
Exklusivtest: Core i7-3960X (Sandy Bridge-E) und die X79-Plattform im Preview : Beinahe startklar: Sandy Bridge-E und der X79-Chipsatz


----------



## Rizzard (22. September 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Es gibt schon seit ca. einer Woche auf Toms Hardware eine Preview, die zum Vergleich vielleicht besser geeignet ist, weil mit dem 990X verglichen wird:
> Exklusivtest: Core i7-3960X (Sandy Bridge-E) und die X79-Plattform im Preview : Beinahe startklar: Sandy Bridge-E und der X79-Chipsatz



Wieso sind es bei Toms Hardware 6C/12T, und hier wird von 8C/16T gesprochen?


----------



## Rollora (22. September 2011)

Vermutlich weil der ES das Servermodell ist mit 8 Kernen statt 6


----------



## beren2707 (22. September 2011)

Und warum sind dann bitte auf sämtlichen Bildern im TaskManager 12 Threads zu sehen? Hier gehts um das Desktop-Modell mit 6C/12T, der spricht nur kurz über den mit 8C/16T, sofern ich das Kauderwelsch richtig entziffert haben sollte.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. September 2011)

Naja, Sandys auf 5Ghz oder darüber zu treiben ist ja generell 'ne eher schlechte Idee, wie ja bekannt sein sollte .... 6x (12x) 4,8 Ghz sollten aber für den Alltagsgebrauch eigentlich erst mal reichen, oder?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. September 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Es gibt schon seit ca. einer Woche auf Toms Hardware eine Preview, die zum Vergleich vielleicht besser geeignet ist, weil mit dem 990X verglichen wird:
> Exklusivtest: Core i7-3960X (Sandy Bridge-E) und die X79-Plattform im Preview : Beinahe startklar: Sandy Bridge-E und der X79-Chipsatz


 Damn ....ist wohl irgendwie untergegangen..., bei mir  nicht angekommen..danke für den Hinweis...


----------



## jensi251 (22. September 2011)

Interessant, wann kommt der Raus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

Irgendwann, wenn Schnee liegt.


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Hättest du nicht noch schreiben können, wie hoch der Multi ist? Ich meine, is jetzt etwas aufwändig da in dem chinesischen Geschreibsel danach zu suchen.. Schreib den doch bitte hin
> 
> Aber auch wenn der Multi nur bis 50 geht, vielleicht lässt sich über den FSB noch was machen. Aber mehr als 5 GHz sind wohl onehin schon genug..
> 8C/16T, das Teil geht ja so schon richtig ab. Haben will!!!


 
Les doch einfach was ich geschrieben hab, da steht zu jedem Wert der Multi doch schon dabei


----------



## ClisClis (22. September 2011)

Hmm.. was die da von Temps und so schreiben haut der mich noch nicht so vom Sockel.. Werde da wohl schon noch etwas abwarten, bis es mehr Benchmarks gibt.. Und werde wohl auch noch bis zum Ivy Release warten und vergleichen..
BTW: Ist eigentlich schon etwas bekann, ob es bei Ivy nen 6 Kerner geben wird? Weil 8 Kerner gibt es ja auch bei Sandy E keinen odeR?


----------



## Verminaard (22. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Irgendwann, wenn Schnee liegt.


 von gestern?


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2011)

ClisClis schrieb:


> Hmm.. was die da von Temps und so schreiben haut der mich noch nicht so vom Sockel.. Werde da wohl schon noch etwas abwarten, bis es mehr Benchmarks gibt.. Und werde wohl auch noch bis zum Ivy Release warten und vergleichen..
> BTW: Ist eigentlich schon etwas bekann, ob es bei Ivy nen 6 Kerner geben wird? Weil 8 Kerner gibt es ja auch bei Sandy E keinen odeR?


 
Es wird keine 6 Kern Ivy Bridge für Sockel 1155 geben. Da bleibt es bei 4 Kernen mit SMT als Maximum. An der CPU wird sich auch wenig bei IB tun, sondern der Fokus liegt voll auf der iGPU. Die soll ja anscheinend ~50% des DIEs ausmachen bei IB oder sogar noch mehr. 

8 Kerne kommen bei SB-E eventuell im H2 2012. Eventuell aber auch erst mit IB-E Ende 2012 oder irgendwann 2013.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

8 Kerne im Desktop kommen sicher erst mit den 22nm Shrink, kann mich nicht vorstellen, dass Intel 8 Kerne in 32nm und 3,4GHz schafft und das ganze dann in 130 Watt TDP kriegt.


----------



## Jamrock (22. September 2011)

Naja so wirklich überzeugen tut mich das ganze nicht...

Hat jmd schon vermutungen was den Preis angeht? Wird das P/L-Verhältnis wieder so gut wie bei den aktuellen SB???


----------



## Superwip (22. September 2011)

> 8 Kerne im Desktop kommen sicher erst mit den 22nm Shrink, kann mich nicht vorstellen, dass Intel 8 Kerne in 32nm und 3,4GHz schafft und das ganze dann in 130 Watt TDP kriegt.


 
Die Xeon Topmodelle haben 150W TDP- warum nicht auch am Desktop?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

Was erwartest du denn?
Der 3960X wird das Extreme Edition Modell sein, kostet also 1000€. Preis/Leistung ist wie immer was anderes.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Xeon Topmodelle haben 150W TDP- warum nicht auch am Desktop?



Aber nicht mit 3,4GHz Standardtakt.
Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Intel 150 Watt TDP im Desktop haben will.


----------



## david430 (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn?
> Der 3960X wird das Extreme Edition Modell sein, kostet also 1000€. Preis/Leistung ist wie immer was anderes.
> 
> 
> ...


 
wieso? die prozessoren werden ja jetzt in der boxed variante nur noch mit komplett-flüssigkeitskühlern ausgeliefert.  wenn das also der neue boxed kühler ist, der den prozessor gerade so in den specs hält.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 8 Kerne im Desktop kommen sicher erst mit den 22nm Shrink, kann mich nicht vorstellen, dass Intel 8 Kerne in 32nm und 3,4GHz schafft und das ganze dann in 130 Watt TDP kriegt.


 
Das wäre äußerst schwierig aber warum müssens denn 3,4 GHz sein?
Ein Desktop 8-Kerner könnte man auch mit 2,8 oder 3Ghz (mit weniger Spannung) gut verkaufen.

Aber der Merkt ist wohl noch nicht reif dafür solche CPUs in Massen in den Mainstream zu bringen^^


----------



## Rollora (23. September 2011)

Jamrock schrieb:


> Naja so wirklich überzeugen tut mich das ganze nicht...
> 
> Hat jmd schon vermutungen was den Preis angeht? Wird das P/L-Verhältnis wieder so gut wie bei den aktuellen SB???


Was bitte überzeugt hier nicht? Mal eben nochmal 20% mehr Pro/Mhz Leistung? Das mag nach nicht viel klingen, aber tatsache ist: AMD hat vielleicht 70% der Pro/Mhz Leistung von Nehalem, ganz zu schweigen von Sandy Bridge und reden wir noch überhaupt nicht von Sandy Bridge E. Der 20% Schritt ist klein, aber eigentlich gewaltig, wenn man bedenkt, es ist noch derselbe Prozess, dieselbe Verlustleistung und man IST ja bereits meilenweit in Front (bedenkt man, dass AMD bis heute nicht mithalten kann mit den ersten Core i7 Prozessoren von 2008) ist es für mich geradezu verblüffend, dass man hier mal eben NOCHMAL 20% mehr Leistung rausholt.

Bezogen ist das übrigens alles auf das ausführlichere Review von Toms Hardware



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 8 Kerne im Desktop kommen sicher erst  mit den 22nm Shrink, kann mich nicht vorstellen, dass Intel 8 Kerne in  32nm und 3,4GHz schafft und das ganze dann in 130 Watt TDP  kriegt.


 8 Kerne im Desktop könnten mit Ivy Bridge E kurz nach Sandy Bridge schon in den Startlöchern stehen. Zumindest im Highendsockel 2011. Und Intel muss das fast machen, schließlich hat sonst der Sockel 2011 kaum Daseinsberechtigung) für manceh)enorme Preise für die Boards und zumindest die 4 Kerner gibts im 1155er auch... also werden die hoffentlich bald Ivy Bridge-E hinterherwerfen.

Andererseits wenn ichs mir überlege: wenn ich mir bald ein 2011er System kaufe, habe ich 4-Channel sowie die Option später auf 6 oder 8 Kerner umzurüsten hmmm.

Im "normalen" Desktop, also das was nach dem Sockel 1155 kommt, wird es 8-Cores wohl erst mit Haswell geben. 
Haswell (microarchitecture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wobei Wiki hier keine 100% zuverlässige Quelle sein dürfte. Leider steht hier "up to 8 cores" und "bis zu" ist hoffentlich heir die Fehlinfo


----------



## XE85 (23. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, dabei ist aber nicht klar, ob es ein ES sein soll, oder ob er sich dabei auf Retail bezieht.
> 
> Bei ner ES würde es ja nicht wirklich Sinn machen, das man dort den Multi beschränkt auf eine "sehr kleine Zahl".



Sehr kleine Zahl könnte der Turbo Multi sein - das man den auch bei Retail Modellen verstellen kann ist nicht unrealistisch

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2011)

Oh man oh man...

IB-E wird sicherlich nicht vor Ende 2012 Anfang 2013 kommen. Das "schnell nachwerfen" kannste dir absolut abschminken. 

Und was Hawell angeht... SB-E bietet auch up to 8 Cores... 

Es gibt immer mehr oder weniger Cores in einer Generation. Ansonsten müsste man auch viel zu viel wegschmeißen, bzw. hätte verdammt wenig Produkte, um die verschiedenen Anforderungen der Nutzer zu bedienen.

Und Haswell wird auch erst 2013 kommen, eventuell auch erst 2014. SB hat halt durch den SATA-Gate-Bug einiges an Verspätung bekommen im Produktzyklus, und SB-E hat da nochmals etwas drauf gelegt. Ich bezweifle sehr stark, das Intel ein SB->SB-E 2.0 haben will mit einem so großen zeitlichen Abstand. 

Bischen weniger Wunschdenken und dafür etwas mehr Realismus. 

EDIT: @XE85:
Ja, es wird wahrscheinlich der Multi für den Turbo sein, wobei mir die Werte für den BCLK-OC schon etwas zu heftig vorkommen. Eventuell wird auch der BCLK+Multi beim Turbo angezogen. Wie es scheint, wäre dies zumindest sehr vorteilhaft. Damit würde der eigentliche Multi aber noch kleiner ausfallen. Genau werden wir das aber wohl erst wissen, wenn jemand eine Retail-CPU in ein Desktop 2011 Board packt.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf das Ergebnis gespannt, denn die Extreme-Edition ist in meinen Augen einfach zu teuer/unattraktiv, da er nur 6 Kerne hat.


----------



## Rollmops (23. September 2011)

Und da beschweren sich Leute über 8-Core AMD mit 125W TDP..


Nun ja, ich schließe mich da Skysnake an.. 6C/12T einfach unattraktiv für 1000€.. Aber bei den XE war Intel ja schon immer jenseits von Gut und Böse was P/L an geht..


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2011)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Und da beschweren sich Leute über 8-Core AMD mit 125W TDP..


 
Wenn der auch nur annähernd so schnell wäre wie ein entsprechender (imaginärer) Sandy mit 8 Kernen und 125W TDP würde sich kein Mensch beschweren - dummerweise ist er langsamer als ein 4 Kerner SB mit SMT und 95W TDP


----------



## Rollmops (23. September 2011)

Ja da stimm ich ja mit den kritikern überein.. @Incredible

Wie groß ist eigtl die DIE Fläche vom SB-E? weiß das jemand?


----------



## XE85 (23. September 2011)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Und da beschweren sich Leute über 8-Core AMD mit 125W TDP..



Das kann man ja auch nicht vergleichen. Schließlich tritt der BD in einem Marktsegment an wo intel max. 95 Watt hat, und das schon inkl. einer GPU. Zum anderen ist bei Sandy E zB ein PCIe Controller mit 40 Lanes integriert - Ein 990FX, den ein BD braucht um auf eine ähnliche Lane Zahl zu kommen hat immerhin 18Watt TDP, die zu den 125 dazukommen.



Rollmops schrieb:


> Wie groß ist eigtl die DIE Fläche vom SB-E? weiß das jemand?


 
Die 8 Kerner haben (unbestätigten Meldungen zufolge) etwa 400mm2, die 6 Kerner demnach etwa 300.

mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2011)

Genau kann ic dir das auch nicht sagen... nur grob abschätzen.
Der "normale" SB hat 216 mm^2 wobei rund 30% die Grafikeinheit ausmacht die beim SB-E ja fehlt also bleiben für 4 CPU-Kerne etwa 150 mm^2 übrig was für einen SB-E mit 8 Kernen ganz grob 350 mm^2 bedeuten würde, (etwas mehr als 300 wegen dem aufgeblasenen Speichermanagement).
Man könnte wenn man böse ist sagen Intel baut mit der Die-Größe des Bulldozers (etwas mehr als 300 mm^2 soweit ich mic erinnere) eine mehr als doppelt so schnelle 8 Kern CPU 

EDIT: @XE85 na da war ich ja einigermaßen dicht dran 
Also doch 400^^


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Die 8 Kerner haben (unbestätigten Meldungen zufolge) etwa 400mm2, die 6 Kerner demnach etwa 300.
> 
> mfg


 
Wie soll denn der Hexa kleiner sein als der Octa bei den gleichen Masken? Wegfeilen? 

So lange keine andere Masken verwendet werden, ist der Chip genau so groß, egal was er bietet, und es wird wohl keine extra Maske für den Hexa geben, wenn dann für den Quadro.

Was die DIE-Size angeht, so kann man wohl mit irgendwas zwischen 400 und 500 mm² rechnen. Der PCI-E Controller ist halt schon recht groß, und dann kommen noch die ganzen QPI-Anschlüsse etc. dazu. Also 400 mm²+ wird es wohl sehr sicher werden. Mehr als 500 aber wohl sehr sicher auch nicht.


----------



## XE85 (23. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> und es wird wohl keine extra Maske für den Hexa geben, wenn dann für den Quadro.


 
Quelle?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wäre äußerst schwierig aber warum müssens denn 3,4 GHz sein?
> Ein Desktop 8-Kerner könnte man auch mit 2,8 oder 3Ghz (mit weniger Spannung) gut verkaufen.
> 
> Aber der Merkt ist wohl noch nicht reif dafür solche CPUs in Massen in den Mainstream zu bringen^^


 
Wenn der Mainstream 3,5GHz als Top Modell hat, dann will der Extreme Edtition Käufer, der eben den vierfachen Preis bezahlt, wenigstens den gleichen Takt haben, sonst kauft er nicht, also 3,4 oder 3,6GHz, je nach dem.
Und ich bezweifel, dass Intel einen 8 Kerner mit 3,6GHz in 32nm kriegt, bei 130 Watt TDP.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und ich bezweifel, dass Intel einen 8 Kerner mit 3,6GHz in 32nm kriegt, bei 130 Watt TDP.


 
Ok das kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

Denn ich glaube nicht, dass Intel im Desktop mit 150 Watt oder 180 Watt TDP anfangen will, das Unternehmen weiß, dass derartige Zahlen abschrecken, egal wie viel Leistung generiert wird.


----------



## XE85 (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn der Mainstream 3,5GHz als Top  Modell hat, dann will der Extreme Edtition Käufer, der eben den  vierfachen Preis bezahlt,* wenigstens den gleichen Takt haben*, sonst  kauft er nicht, also 3,4 oder 3,6GHz, je nach dem.



Sorry, das halte ich für eine unhaltbare Auusage. Xtreme Editions hatten schon öfter einen geringeren Takt als die Mittelklasse - Ich erinnere nur an die erste Quad Core Extreme Edition, die nur 2,66GHz hatte. Diese war trotzdem nicht verschmäht, nur weil ein paar kleinere Modelle höher getaktet sind. Wichtig bei der Extreme Edition ist die Leistung, aber sicher nicht der Takt. Extreme Edition Käufer wissen in Regel was sie kaufen und lassen sich nicht von Zahlen blenden.

mfg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (23. September 2011)

SuperPi | SB-E 4,8ghz* 7,95sec* | SB-N 4,7ghz *7,93sec* Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Cine11.5 | SB-E *12punkte* | SB-N *8punkte* | bei 4,15ghz

Pro Kern Leistung ist identisch(gleich) .

3D-Mark06 | SB-E 4,33ghz *9,7k* | SB-N 4,4ghz *8,18k*

Hier ist der Unterschied lächerlich (bei 50% mehr Cores)

Vantage | SB-E 4,33ghz *42k* | SB-N 4,4ghz *30k*

Finde 40% mehr bei 50% mehr Kerne geht in Ordnung.

Naja, SB-E ist im grundegenommen nur ein SB-N mit 6 Kernen + übertaktbaren BCLK + Unnützen Quadchannel Ram (nicht mehr und nicht weniger, hatte mir mehr vorgestellt) ... Für Bencher bzw. Worker und Presser interessant, für den rest ehr nicht .


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

Das war aber früher, als es noch einen Sockel gab, heute gibts zwei Sockel, wobei der High End Sockel Grundgerüst schon mehr kostet als der Mainstreamsockel und daher ist ein Extreme Edition Käufer nur noch bedingt Kompromissbereit. 
Er will Maximum haben, und zwar überall und das schließt auch den Takt ein.


----------



## XE85 (23. September 2011)

Den maximalen Takt kann man sich auch mit übertakten holen. Zudem wird auch die kommende Extreme Edition niedriger getaktet sein als kleinere Modelle - der 3960X wird schließlich "nur" 3,3GHz haben - der 2700k wird wohl 3,5GHz haben, selbst einen i3 gibt es mit 3,4GHz. Also ich bleibe dabei, die Aussage der Takt wäre bei einer Extreme Edition ein entscheidender Faktor ist in meinen Augen haltlos.

mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denn ich glaube nicht, dass Intel im Desktop mit 150 Watt oder 180 Watt TDP anfangen will, das Unternehmen weiß, dass derartige Zahlen abschrecken, egal wie viel Leistung generiert wird.


 
Ja, zumindest wenn man solche Sprünge macht.
Vor 10-15 Jahren hätten 130W im Desktopbereich auch extrem abgeschreckt aber man hat ja langsam immer mal wieder 5 oder 10W draufgelegt bis wir heute alle grob um die 100 Watt liegen.
Wenn nun die kommenden Generationen 135, 145, 150, 155, 160, 170 usw hätten würde es wahrscheinlich noch akzepitert werden weils schleichend ist (und so extrem schleichen muss man nicht mal wenn man sie die Grafikkarten reinzieht )


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> mfg


 
Quelle für deine Aussage?

Das Spielchen kann ich auch spielen...



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> SuperPi | SB-E 4,8ghz* 7,95sec* | SB-N 4,7ghz *7,93sec* Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> Cine11.5 | SB-E *12punkte* | SB-N *8punkte* | bei 4,15ghz
> 
> Pro Kern Leistung ist identisch(gleich) .
> ...



Was hast du dir denn sonst erwartet???

Bei sehr bandbreitenhungrigen Andwendungen haste den Quadchannel, was die die doppelte Leistung bringt, und bei Single-Thread haste halt die Chance, das alles in den L3 Cache passt. Am L1 und L2 hat sich ja nichts geändert, an den Kernen an sich auch nicht, also ist da auch nichts zu erwarten gewesen. Wie gesagt, beim L3 halt auch nur dann, wenn das Programm damit den Workingset in den Cache bekommt, was vorher nicht ging. Ansonsten haste da auch kaum einen Vorteil.

Bei perfektem Multithreading konnte man 50% mehr Performance erwarten im Vergleich zum 2600, und die werden auch kommen. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Es ist halt die gleiche Architektur. Da gibt es keine wesentlichen Sprünge bei der Leistung/Kern, wenn man nicht gerade sehr einseitige Leistungstests nimmt.

Es ist schon immer wieder erstaunlich, was für unrealistische Erwartungen die Leute haben 

EDIT: gnarfs Doppelpost -.-


----------



## XE85 (23. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Quelle für deine Aussage?
> 
> Das Spielchen kann ich auch spielen...



Intel outs future Xeon chip porn ? The Register

In der Grafik ist rechts ist "Scalability" zu lesen, was ein Hinweis drauf ist das es eben nicht nur eine Maske gibt, da es offenbar recht einfach ist die Kernzahl zu skalieren. Das wird auch im Text erwähnt.

Edit: und bitte keine Doppelposts

mfg


----------



## Rollmops (23. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das kann man ja auch nicht vergleichen. Schließlich tritt der BD in einem Marktsegment an wo intel max. 95 Watt hat, und das schon inkl. einer GPU. Zum anderen ist bei Sandy E zB ein PCIe Controller mit 40 Lanes integriert - Ein 990FX, den ein BD braucht um auf eine ähnliche Lane Zahl zu kommen hat immerhin 18Watt TDP, die zu den 125 dazukommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok eine Frage.
Was heisst TDP ausgeschrieben? Scheinbar haben wir hier unterschiedliche Vorstellungen.


Zur DIE Fläche: 300mm²? So viel? das wäre ja schlechter als AMD.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2011)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Ok eine Frage.
> Was heisst TDP ausgeschrieben? Scheinbar haben wir hier unterschiedliche Vorstellungen.
> 
> 
> Zur DIE Fläche: 300mm²? So viel? das wäre ja schlechter als AMD.


 
TDP = Thermal Design Power = Angabe der Leistung, die der verwendete Kühler mindestens dauerhaft an Abwärme abführen können muss.

Und der Bulldozer hat 315 mm^2 Die-Fläche und liefert damit weniger Leistung bei mehr Stromverbrauch als es ein 2600k mit 216 mm^2 tut 
Sandy EP mit 8 Kernen wird zwar mit etwa 400mm^2 größer sein als der Bulldozer aber auch mehr als doppelt so schnell bei einer (stark multithreaded) Anwendung.


----------



## XE85 (23. September 2011)

TDP = Thermal Design Power



Rollmops schrieb:


> Zur DIE Fläche: 300mm²? So viel? das wäre ja schlechter als AMD.


 
Wie kommst du drauf? AMDs BD soll 315mm2 - wieder ohne PCIe Controller und nur mit Dual Channel SI

Edit: zu langsam.

mfg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (23. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Es ist schon immer wieder erstaunlich, was für unrealistische Erwartungen die Leute haben
> -



Naja, als ich hier gemeint hatte, das der SB-E nur ein SB mit 6 Kernen wird... wurde ich belächelt, und das er dieses auch nur ist , find ich halt Bisl Bisl "ehm" Unerwartet .
Wegen der Bandbreite bin ich mal auf Benches gespannt (hab ein paar Benches in der Rangliste mit x8x8x8 auf 1155ger Sockel)


----------



## Rollmops (23. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> TDP = Thermal Design Power
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ok Thermal Design Power.. Im Studium stand das D für was anderes.. Nun gut, das erklärt die Missverständnisse meinerseits.

Dennoch ist demnach TDP nicht gleichzusetzen mit der Leistungsaufnahme... was hier vorher jemand gemacht hat. (Ich auch schonmal aber das war n versehen )

Zum DIE Thema:
Intel hat soviel mehr Geld als AMD, die könnten da durchaus n bisschen mehr draus machen. Gut mangels Konkurrenz haben sie keinen Zeitdruck, wünschenswert wäre es dennoch.


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Intel outs future Xeon chip porn ? The Register
> 
> In der Grafik ist rechts ist "Scalability" zu lesen, was ein Hinweis drauf ist das es eben nicht nur eine Maske gibt, da es offenbar recht einfach ist die Kernzahl zu skalieren. Das wird auch im Text erwähnt.
> 
> ...



Du siehst/liest auch wieder mal nur das, was du sehen/lesen willst. Wo wird da gesagt, das es für einen Hexa eine extra Maske gibt? Richtig nirgends. Da wird nur davon gesprochen, dass es anpassbar ist, was ja auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich ist bei einem solchen Design mit Ringbus.  




PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Naja, als ich hier gemeint hatte, das der SB-E nur ein SB mit 6 Kernen wird... wurde ich belächelt, und das er dieses auch nur ist , find ich halt Bisl Bisl "ehm" Unerwartet .
> Wegen der Bandbreite bin ich mal auf Benches gespannt (hab ein paar Benches in der Rangliste mit x8x8x8 auf 1155ger Sockel)


 Wer hat denn mehr erwartet, und dich dafür belächelt? Ist ja hahnebüchen so was. Kann ich absolut nicht verstehen. Das was man maximal erwarten konnte mal halt doppelte 2600k Performance, wenn er halt als Octa kommen würde. Für mich war SB-E schon sehr uninteressant im Desktop-Bereich, als klar war, das es nur einen Hexa geben wird. Das ist halt maximal ~50% Mehrleistung für den mindestens doppelten Preis.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2011)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Dennoch ist demnach TDP nicht gleichzusetzen mit der Leistungsaufnahme... was hier vorher jemand gemacht hat. (Ich auch schonmal aber das war n versehen )


 
Es ist nicht das gleiche, nein.
Es ist aber so, dass ein Halbleiterchip seine aufgenommene Energie nahezu restlos in Wärme umwandelt, heißt wenn ein Chip mit 130W TDP angegeben ist, dann wird er unter Vollast auch ziemlich genau diese Wärmemenge abgeben und entsprechend auch diese Leistungsaufnahme haben (natürlich nicht genau aber die Abweichungen sind nicht groß).

Dass man es trotzdem nicht gleichsetzen darf liegt daran, dass im Alltagsbetrieb eine solche CPU nur ganz selten mal so ausgelastet wird und daher die allermeiste Zeit weit weniger Leistungsaufnahme (und auch Abwärme) besitzt.
Im Serverbereich ist es aber wiederum was anderes weil Workstations durchaus schon mal über längere zeiträume hinweg auf Vollast fahren und die 130W auch entsprechend einplanen müssen.


----------



## Rollmops (23. September 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist nicht das gleiche, nein.
> Es ist aber so, dass ein Halbleiterchip seine aufgenommene Energie nahezu restlos in Wärme umwandelt, heißt wenn ein Chip mit 130W TDP angegeben ist, dann wird er unter Vollast auch ziemlich genau diese Wärmemenge abgeben und entsprechend auch diese Leistungsaufnahme haben (natürlich nicht genau aber die Abweichungen sind nicht groß).
> 
> Dass man es trotzdem nicht gleichsetzen darf liegt daran, dass im Alltagsbetrieb eine solche CPU nur ganz selten mal so ausgelastet wird und daher die allermeiste Zeit weit weniger Leistungsaufnahme (und auch Abwärme) besitzt.
> Im Serverbereich ist es aber wiederum was anderes weil Workstations durchaus schon mal über längere zeiträume hinweg auf Vollast fahren und die 130W auch entsprechend einplanen müssen.


 

Ein Chip kann sogar noch viel mehr Verlustleistung produzieren als er an Leistung aufnimmt..


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2011)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Ein Chip kann sogar noch viel mehr Verlustleistung produzieren als er an Leistung aufnimmt..


 
Wenn er das könnte wär ich ein Chipproduzent, würde mit 100W die ich in den Chip jage 150W Verlustleistung/Abwärme erzeugen und Energie aus dem Nichts erzeugen, mir das so möglich gemachte perpetuum mobile patentieren lassen, alle Thermodynamiker dieser Welt für Hornochsen erklären und mich mit meinen Milliarden nach Kuba absetzen 

EDIT
Oder bleiben wir realistisch: ich würde das Angebot der Ölmultis annehmen, das mobile verschwinden lassen und hier ein Leben in Reichtum haben^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Den maximalen Takt kann man sich auch mit übertakten holen. Zudem wird auch die kommende Extreme Edition niedriger getaktet sein als kleinere Modelle - der 3960X wird schließlich "nur" 3,3GHz haben - der 2700k wird wohl 3,5GHz haben, selbst einen i3 gibt es mit 3,4GHz. Also ich bleibe dabei, die Aussage der Takt wäre bei einer Extreme Edition ein entscheidender Faktor ist in meinen Augen haltlos.
> 
> mfg


 
Das ist im Bereich von 100 oder 200MHz, das ist zu vernachlässigen, aber wenn du einen 8 Kerner in 32nm im Desktop reindrücken willst, der mit 130 Watt TDP auskommt, hast du nur noch 2,2 oder 2,4GHz und das ist definitiv zu wenig.
Den 8 Kerner im Desktop wird es bei Intel erst mit dem 22nm Shrink geben, exakt so wie es beim Hexacore auf 1366 war, der kam auch nicht in 45nm, sondern mit dem Shrink.


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2011)

Na, wenn schon denn schon, eine unerschöpfliche Energiequelle will man immer haben. Man könnte sich dann ja mal flux ein paar Planeten sichern und dort seinen eigenen "kleinen" Harem auf machen  Energie haste dann ja genug 

Oder einfach der Welt drohen, Sie zum schmelzen zu bringen mit den eigenen Chips, wenn nicht alle gut aussehenden Jungfrauen bei einem mal vorbei schauen


----------



## XE85 (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist im Bereich von 100 oder 200MHz,  das ist zu vernachlässigen, aber wenn du einen 8 Kerner in 32nm im  Desktop reindrücken willst, der mit 130 Watt TDP auskommt, hast du nur  noch 2,2 oder 2,4GHz und das ist definitiv zu wenig.


 
Wie kommst du auf 2,2 - 2,4GHz? Da wären wir schon bei den 95Watt Modellen. Die 130er erreichen bis zu 2,9GHz. Das ist jetzt nicht so weit weg von den 3,3 des 3960X. 13% weniger Takt bei 33% mehr Kernen würden ganz grob gerechnet wohl knapp 20% mehr Leistung ergeben. Das sind Welten im vergleich zum abstand der beiden 6 Kerner.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da wird nur davon gesprochen, dass es anpassbar  ist, was ja auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich ist bei einem solchen  Design mit Ringbus.



Das es ein Flexibles Design ist, ist aber nunmal das einzige bisher bekannte diesbezüglich, wenn du andere Quellen hast die genuer darauf eingehn, dann immer her damit. Aktuell gibt es einfach keine genauen Infos ob es eine eigene Maske gibt oder nicht. Wenn ja, wäre ein 6 Kerner etwa 300mm2 groß - nichts anderes steht auch nicht in meiner Ursprünglichen Aussage.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2011)

Im Text ist aber die Rede davon, das es leicht vergrößerbar ist. Da wird von 12 Kernern gesprochen. Vergrößern ist VIEL schwieriger als verkleinern, da beim verkleinern einfach Sachen zur Not nicht genutzt werden und gut ist. Wenn du aber beim vergrößern die Multiplexer etc. nicht anpasst, dann funktioniert das Ding einfach nicht.


----------



## Rollmops (23. September 2011)

Guckt euch mal Transistorkennlinien der aktuellen Generation an.

Wenn ein CPU nicht mit den vorgegebenen Spezifikationen betrieben wird, arbeiten die Transistoren nicht mehr im vorgesehen (und meist optimalen) Betriebsbereich. 

Was glaubt ihr denn wieso man für 5Ghz bei nem SB ne LN2 Kühlung braucht? 

Je höher die Schaltgeschwindigkeit desto näher kommen die elektronen an c heran (wann ist von der Kanallänge abhängig)... 
Ab einem gewissen Punkt nimmt die Abwärme des Transistors exponentiell zu.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2011)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Je höher die Schaltgeschwindigkeit desto näher kommen die elektronen an c heran (wann ist von der Kanallänge abhängig)...


 
Da sind wir noch ein gutes Stück entfernt (und es hängt nicht/sehr wenig von der Kanallänge sondern von dessen Durchmesser sowie der erforderlichen Stromstärke die eben mit dem Takt zunimmt ab). Kleines Rechenbeispiel (am Beispiel von Kupferdraht):

 Jedes Kupferatom liefert 1 Elektron zur Stromleitung.
Die Molmasse von Kupfer beträgt 63,6 g/Mol
1 Mol enthält 6,022 · 10^23 Atome
1 Mol Kupfer stellen somit 6,022 ·10^23 Elektronen zur Verfügung
Die Dichte von Kupfer ist etwa 8,93 mg/mm^3, daraus folgt
1 mm3 Kupfer entsprechen 0,14 mMol. 

Multipliziert mit der Elektronenzahl / Mol heißt, das:
1 mm3 Kupfer liefert 8,43 ·10^19 Elektronen zur Stromleitung.
Jedes Elektron trägt die Elementarladung von 1,6022 ·10^−19 C
1 mm3 Kupfer besitzt 13,51 C Ladung zur Stromleitung. 
  Strom ist der Ladungstransport pro Zeiteinheit. Werden 13,51 C um 1 mm/s transportiert,  so fließen 13,51 A

Bei einem Dramt der Querschnittsfläche 1 mm2 bewegen sich die Elektronen rechnersich also mit ziemlich genau 1 mm/s.
In einer CPU fließen nun vielleicht auch mal überschlägig 100A wenn ich mir 130W bei etwas über 1v ansehe (Ohmsches Gesetz, wenn auch nur eingeschränkt auf Halbleiterchips anwendbar reichts hier überschlägig aus).

für 100A bräuchte man also etwa 7,4 mm/s.

Nun sind die leiterbahnen ETWAS dünner als unser Draht. Ich gehe einfach mal von quadratischen Querschnittsflächen der Kantenlänge 32nm aus wo wir uns ja momentan befinden - das macht eine Querschnittsfläche von 5,29 · 10^-10 mm^2.

Rechnet man das auf die Elektronengeschwindigkeit um kommt man auf etwa 1,4 · 10^7 m/s - das ist von den rund 3 · 10^8 m/s der Lichtgeschwindigkeit noch etwa um den Faktor 20 entfernt.

Das wird also irgendwann bei viel kleineren Strukturen vielleicht mal eine Rolle spielen, mit höherem Takt hat es momentan aber (noch) wenig zu tun.
EDIT: Was ich noch vergessen habe: Dieses Szenario geht davon aus, dass die Elektronen für 100A alle durch DIE GLEICHE Leiterbahn müssten was natürlich nie der Fall ist. In der Realität dürften die realen Elektronengeschwindigkeiten also noch weit niedriger liegen.

So, genug Physik für heute


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2011)

ähm... Das Signal, um das es geht, bewegt sich mit c_medium. Ist halt ne EM-Welle.

Die Elektronen fließen immer genau gleich schnell, egal wie hoch du taktest. Wenn du höher taktest, hast du nur das Problem, dass eventuell das Gate gar nicht dazu kommt zu schalten, und damit am Ausgang noch nicht der richtige Pegel anliegt. Daher muss man ja auch bei höheren Taktraten die Spannung hoch drehen. Dadurch erreicht man, dass per Gate schneller der Transistor schaltet, da eben die Verarmung oder Bevölkerung der Zustände schneller erfolgen kann. Damit liegt wieder rechtzeitig ein Signal mit ausreichendem Pegel am Ausgang an, genau wie bei niedrigerer Taktrate.

EDIT: Unser Alki hats ganz gut erklärt. Du misst halt nicht die Elektronen, sondern die EM-Welle, und die breitet sich halt mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus  Der Stromfluss ist ja kontinuierlich, sprich man kann sich das wie eine Stange vorstellen, wenn man hinten drückt wird am Ende geschoben, und das misst man dann als Strom. 

Die treibende Kraft ist halt die EM-Welle. Wäre ja auch *******, wenn das nicht so wäre, denn dann müsste man ganz schön lange warten, bis man wieder Strom hat, nach nem Stromausfall, die ganzen Elektronen müssten dann ja erst mal wieder durch Kabel


----------

